# [October 22, 2011] #16 Indiana State (5-2) at Illinois State (4-3)



## Jason Svoboda

*vs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


*#16 Indiana State Sycamores (5**-2) at Illinois State Redbirds (4-3)*
*Hancock Stadium - Normal, IL*
*Saturday, October 22, 2011 *
*Kickoff: 2:00pm EST*​


----------



## Jason Svoboda

This is a very interesting game. The Redbirds are 4-3, but the W/L records of the folks they've beat comes in at 8-20. Only common opponents thus far are SDSU and YSU and they split those games beating the Jacks. 

They come into the game against the Sycamores ranked in the Top 25 nationally in rushing offensive (25th), rushing defense (3rd), total defense (14th), scoring defense (16th), net punting (20th), sacks (3rd), tackles for loss (14th) and sacks allowed (3rd).

Something has to give next Saturday.

Redbird States: http://web1.ncaa.org/football/exec/rankingSummary?org=299&year=2011&week=7
Redbird Schedule/Results: http://espn.go.com/college-football/team/_/id/2287/illinois-state-redbirds


----------



## sycamore51

This game scares me. I hope the boys aren't looking past I'll st


----------



## Jason Svoboda

sycamore51 said:


> This game scares me. I hope the boys aren't looking past I'll st


Agreed. All that above doesn't even include the revenge factor for them after being boatraced at Homecoming last year. I'm sure that will be fresh in their minds, too.


----------



## new sycamore fan

Their defense has improved tremendously this year.  They picked up 2 U. of Illinois transfers, both of whom have made a big impact.  Frierson started 5 games for the Illini, and he's right up there with Obaseki in TFLs.  Very athletic 230 lb linebacker who covers the field.  Brunner and Howe are very good, and are returning all-MVFC players.  They have a new true freshman CB (Banks) who was an excellent running back at Mt. Carmel in Chicago--he is an impact player, and should be in the running for Freshman of the Year in the MVFC.  Offensively, Brown scares me--he is one of the better QBs in the conference, and he can run with it.  The RBs are excellent, and Legget (transfer from Michigan State) is among the conference and national leaders.

Our guys need to play like this game is for their playoff lives--which it very well could be.


----------



## Sycamore624

This is one of those trap games. I think now that we have a national ranking to "live up too" the boys won't be over looking this game especially with it being on the road. The intriguing part will be Bell against the 3rd best rushing defense in the country.


----------



## Bally #50

The TREES passed the first test last week by beating a team they SHOULD beat at home. Now the REAL test, winning a game on the road that they SHOULD beat. We know that Illinois State is a good team and I am not minimizing the quality of the "other" ISU. If our confidence is where it needs to be, we go in thinking we can beat them. If they are true believers in themselves, it will show this weekend. My guess this game will be tight to the finish. We'll see how confident our men really are.

New Sycamore Fan, do you have a gut feeling on where their psyche is?


----------



## new sycamore fan

The team has been drilled on the one day at a time, one game at a time philosophy by Coach Miles since he's been here.  They take that to heart, and it's working.  They will not be looking past this game, and I think the upper classmen keep things on an even keel and instill that they still have a giant chip to knock off their shoulders.  These guys are on a playoff mission, and I think they'll get there.


----------



## Bally #50

Thanks, NSF. I had hoped that was what you were going to say. Confidence is a fragile thing and it appears to me, when they stepped it up a notch in last Saturday's game, that the confidence was there.


----------



## bent20

Let's not forget this is a traditional rivalry game. After last season, there probably is a little bad blood on Ill. State's part - breathing some life back into that rivalry. They're better than that opposing record shows. Didn't they beat a ranked South Dakota on Saturday 28-3? Pretty impressive. Better be ready. This will be a tough test.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Sycamore75 said:


> This is one of those trap games. I think now that we have a national ranking to "live up too" the boys won't be over looking this game especially with it being on the road. The intriguing part will be Bell against the 3rd best rushing defense in the country.



Actually, the intriguing part will be our offensive line against the 3rd best rushing defense in the country.


----------



## Callmedoc

One of, if Not the most important factor in the on rushing attack this year outside of bell has been Alex jones ability to clear space on a kickout block on our sweeps and counters. He has taken out a d end basically every time allowing lough to get straight to the next level and spring bell.
Look also to Spencer as he has been very physical on DBs.


----------



## Eleven

Not to try to mention every person on the team... but for Shakir to break the big runs like that, you have to have some receivers that are willing to hold blocks down the field too...


----------



## Callmedoc

Eleven said:


> Not to try to mention every person on the team... but for Shakir to break the big runs like that, you have to have some receivers that are willing to hold blocks down the field too...



Mentioned Spencer...


----------



## Eleven

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Mentioned Spencer...



Yes you did... see it now... sorry.


----------



## Callmedoc

Eleven said:


> Yes you did... see it now... sorry.



No biggie! I really think Hilton is a decent blocker as well, not as good as Spencer but still decent.
What Trent has done so well is that he has put players on the field that compliment each other very well allowing us to be able to play just about any style of game...With Hilton and spencer you have two guys who can play different styles of games and always be effective. Fouch can take over a game...This team is built very well.


----------



## bent20

Eleven said:


> Not to try to mention every person on the team... but for Shakir to break the big runs like that, you have to have some receivers that are willing to hold blocks down the field too...



I've noticed that from just about everyone on the team, especially Lough. Of course guys are a little more eager to block down field when they have a guy who breaks big runs as often as Bell. Works both ways.


----------



## landrus13

Gonna need a big game from Fouch to win this game, IMO. They are gonna put 8 guys in the box to try and stop Bell. Our Oline is gonna have to stop the blitz and allow Fouch to pass the ball downfield. If we can establish the passing game, it should allow Bell to get his usual rushing yards.


----------



## Sycamore

I think we are going to have to establish a intermediate passing game.  Every pass vs. Western Illinois was a bomb, with the exception of 2 or 3.   We need to complete passes 5-15 yards, shallow crosses, digs, curls. slants.  My one complaint of the western Illinois game was the play calling of the pass. it seems like we got in a stretch of 3 to 4 series where the only thing we threw were bombs.   When we dont have the running game going, we can't simply rely on throwing passes 50 yards every attempt. One thing that blew my mind was that we ran 30 some plays to 100 Western plays.  How is that possible?  That might be some kind of record?  I know our secondary is going to have to bring it for us to win this game.


----------



## bent20

We're a big play offense. It's the one flaw I see in our team. We tend to have a three and out, or a quick strike. We definitely need more short passes. We need receivers to hold onto the ball. Seems like there are a lot of drops, or near misses, on those plays.


----------



## BigBlue79

So here is my opinion on the game saturday....I don't think the redbirds have been tested like this yet....I think they are very good and have lots of talent but the game will depend on us....I think that if the offense is clicking it will score points...our o seems to play sloppy away and we cannot do that with these guys bc it will cost us....But if we click like we can...I can't help to think that...fouch, hilton, riston, spencer, bell, jones, mardis, lough....just too much to deal with....I think this will be a chess game coaching wise because ill st d is good enough to take the run completely away if it wants to or the pass completely away if they want...but not both...Our D needs to pressure brown often and all game...I think he is their offense....take brown out of his game and we win by 10...let brown have his way...it goes down to the wire...


----------



## Crowe

I know it's still a couple of days away but is the field going to be dry by then or still wet and sloppy from this 3 days of rain.


----------



## goindystate

I'd guess it will dry out by Saturday. 

and if you read the ILS board they think they're gonna have a pretty easy time shutting us down :krazy:


----------



## goindystate

Sports Network is picking us to win, hope that's not a bad omen...

http://sportsnetwork.com/merge/tsnform.aspx?c=sportsnetwork&page=cfoot2/news/news.aspx?id=4444508

No. 17 Indiana State Sycamores (5-2, 3-1 MVC) at Illinois State Redbirds (4-3, 2-2) 2 p.m.

Series record: Illinois State leads, 31-29-2

Last meeting: at Indiana State 59, Illinois State 24 (Oct. 9, 2010)

What to know: To avoid sounding like a broken record on how important Shakir Bell is to the Sycamores, let's list his rushing totals from his last five games and let you decide: 221 (25 carries), 256 (21), 199 (22), 145 (14) and 213 (21).

In addition to the star power on offense, the Sycamores also have a stud on the defensive line in Ben Obaseki. Coming off an incredible 22-tackle performance against Western Illinois, Obaseki could face a double-team much of the afternoon.

The Redbirds defeated future Missouri Valley Football Conference member South Dakota, 28-3, last week in what rankings-wise would have been an upset. However, in reality the Redbirds should have expected to win last week.

*Prediction: Indiana State 41, Illinois State 24*


----------



## BigBlue79

it won't be that big of a difference in score...ill st is a very good football team...btw...these ranking mean nothing...sdsu beat a ranked team earlier in the year and we had a few others beat some in our conference didn't we?...these guys also demolished a #14 team last week...I don't even think south dakota had 100 total yds...we play a good game we win by 10...we make mistakes....nail biter..


----------



## new sycamore fan

We will need to win the turnover battle to win this game.  Leggett is an excellent back, and is having a very solid season.  We can't give the Redbirds 30 more offensive plays than we have--we lose in that situation.  Keep Leggett under 100, turn Brown over a couple of times, and we should be ok.  Their defense is nothing similar to what we saw last year, and we will have to bring our A game to score more than 24 against them.


----------



## bent20

Need another stand out game from our defense and a consistent passing game. After seeing Bell against UNI, it seems obvious no team can contain him on talent alone.


----------



## Callmedoc

goindystate said:


> I'd guess it will dry out by Saturday.
> 
> and if you read the ILS board they think they're gonna have a pretty easy time shutting us down :krazy:



Yeah  poked my head over there without realizing Illinois State's rushing defense was the Pittsburgh Steelers of last year...They are very good but there is a reason UNI's yards per rush is so high, it's because Bell lit them up...


----------



## niklz62

I was in attendence week 1 when Eastern Illinois won their only game of the year against them.  Keep in mind I am talking about OVC Eastern Illinois.  I thought both teams sucked and would have left if I didnt have a brother in law playing at EIU.

If IL St tries to stop the run then Ronnie Fouch may pass for about half a mile.  If we dont win by 35 im probably gonna throw up on the people sitting in front of me.


----------



## bent20

niklz62 said:


> I was in attendence week 1 when Eastern Illinois won their only game of the year against them.  Keep in mind I am talking about OVC Eastern Illinois.  I thought both teams sucked and would have left if I didnt have a brother in law playing at EIU.
> 
> If IL St tries to stop the run then Ronnie Fouch may pass for about half a mile.  If we dont win by 35 im probably gonna throw up on the people sitting in front of me.



Illinois State has had some good performances since then though. Just don't think it's a game fans should take lightly.


----------



## landrus13

I hope we gash the Illinois State defense like we did last year.


----------



## niklz62

bent20 said:


> Illinois State has had some good performances since then though. Just don't think it's a game fans should take lightly.



not taking them lightly, i was serious about the throwing up part. (even though i dont think it really matters how the fans take the opponents)

I liked their running back.  he was a guy that you would like to have on your team


----------



## tjbison

Illinois St is a dangerous team, they have weapons and if they come together can play some ball


----------



## goindystate

if you use this website and put in ILS and INS they pick ILS to win by one, so virtually a pick'em game. 

Looking here though shows that ILS has not played quite the same level of competition so far this year that we have. 

pretty cool site

http://www.compughterratings.com/CFB/matchups


----------



## landrus13

I tried it with Indiana State as the home team and it had Indiana State winning.


----------



## goindystate

the Pantagraph talks about how ILS is going to have to stop Bell

http://www.pantagraph.com/sports/college/football/article_6c69e214-fc4a-11e0-bcd5-001cc4c002e0.html

while the Trib Star talks about the importance of ISU having a good passing game today

http://tribstar.com/sports/x2117289675/ISU-rhythm-key-against-improved-Illinois-State-defense

should be a great game! 

:sycamores:


----------



## SycfromBirth

goindystate said:


> if you use this website and put in ILS and INS they pick ILS to win by one, so virtually a pick'em game.
> 
> Looking here though shows that ILS has not played quite the same level of competition so far this year that we have.
> 
> pretty cool site
> 
> http://www.compughterratings.com/CFB/matchups



it is a pretty cool site--I don't know how valid it is though, given Indiana State's recent rise to prominence--when you are on the page with the calculated score, check out the graph on the left hand side--it uses data from 2007-current.  I'm not sure how much they "value" that old data.


----------



## Sycamore624

So ready for this game!!


----------



## IndianaState45

They mentioned Ferguson might start at guard....why not a combo of Mike Smith and Adam Masters?


----------



## Callmedoc

IndianaState45 said:


> They mentioned Ferguson might start at guard....why not a combo of Mike Smith and Adam Masters?



Smith is a great guard that can play tackle...really impressed with him
This year.


----------



## Eleven

Is this being shown anywhere in town??  I can't get ESPN3.. I don't see Beef o Brady's advertising it... nor is Ballyhoo... Anyone??


----------



## landrus13

I would check that firstrowsports site and see if they have the game listed.

I went ahead and checked and they have us listed to be on.

http://www.firstrowsports.tv/sport/american-football.html


----------



## GoSycamores.com

If you can't make it to the game, here is the live blog:

http://www.gosycamores.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=15200&ATCLID=205320688


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Geffert out today. Will likely return for our next home game against NDSU.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Ferguson is out too per a Todd Golden tweet.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> Ferguson is out too per a Todd Golden tweet.


Add CB Towalid to the list.


----------



## bent20

At the game. Take back what I said about our band size being fine. Their band is huge!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bent20 said:


> At the game. Take back what I said about our band size being fine. Their band is huge!


How big is huge? Like 100? 200?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Let's get it today! Would have loved to be in attendance, but got it on here at home LIVE. Going to go hunting this afternoon so hopefully we can put them away early!


----------



## goindystate

Golden says it's a very small crowd. 

*viewing hint: *have the blog and espn3 on your screen at the same time, blog is ahead of espn3, so you can see what happens, then watch it on ESPN3


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamores in white tops and blue pants. Redbirds rolling red on red.


----------



## goindystate

WOW! We got us a HOT sideline reporter in Erin Bajackson!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Broadcast has been all about Sycamores thus far. Lots of press on turnaround and Miles.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamores getting the ball first.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Harris fields and fumbles and then fumbles again and we're on the 4-5 yard line. Sun and wind in our face to start the game.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch incomplete pass on first down. Ball was actually spotted on the 3.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Harris getting the start. Runs into the line for no gain. 3rd and 10 coming up.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Mardis catches and gets 10. First down! Nice job on a difficult down and distance. Mardis drug the defender 3-4 yards.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> Harris getting the start. Runs into the line for no gain. 3rd and 10 coming up.



Why no Bell???


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bell in now and takes a power sweep for 19 yards.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Why no Bell???


Not sure, but Miles has done this in several games now.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch pass that hits Spencer in the hands and dropped. Looked to be a hook and lateral to Bell. That would have been a score.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bell a power sweep and looks like he got 9-10 there. Depends on the spot. 

First down! Gave him 11.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Inside handoff to Bell for a gain of 1. ILS brough a safety blitz.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

2nd and 9. 

Fouch hits Riston on a slant and he drops it. That was another TD. DAMN IT.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

That's twice Fouch has put it on the hands of a receiver. 

3rd and 9. 

Fouch screen to Bell for a 23 yard gain.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Why are we dropping passes that hit us in the hands? I don't understand that... Terrible. Bell is sick


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Quick out to Spencer for 4 yards on first down.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

2nd and 6 on the 27. 

Inside run is stuffed for a loss of 3. 

3rd and 9-10 coming up.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Yet another drop... Bleeping horrible


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ILS is pretty stout up the middle. 

Pass across the middle hits Demory Lawshe in the hands and dropped. 4th down coming up.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Going for it on 4th and 10 as we're in no man's land.

Fouch throws at Brock and he wasn't looking. Turnover on downs.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Let's go defense.

Inside run for a yard or so.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Just horrible... Sorry, but that's unacceptable for a ranked team to have receivers drop those 3 balls.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Leggett looks like a big boy.

Redbirds pass is caught for 6-7.

3rd and 2 coming up.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Looks short!

Announcer just said WR Marvin Sanders is out. I believe he was the one guy that burned us last year.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Riston back for the punt. 

Good punt and fair catch called. 41 yard punt, our ball on the 19. 

TV timeout.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Quick 3 and out, ISU red doesn't really challenge us on those 3 plays.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Let's go offense! 8:15 left in the first.

Coy Glass is in WITH Fouch lined up at WR. 

Not sure what we're trying to do, but we're now in a 3rd and 8-9.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

What are you doing Trent? Glass and Fouch on the field at the same time? WHy???? Just beat them plain jane, how stupid.

You want to talk about frustrating. The first 2 drives of this game. First 3 drops, then Trent goes with Glass at QB, 2 bad snaps later and your QB playing WR and we punt. 

WAKE THE F UP!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch throws deep incomplete to Riston. Punting.

Not sure what we were doing there AT ALL. Glass mishandled both of those snaps but I don't get the formation or what we were doing?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Hileman with a BOMB into the wind.

Illegal block in the back to boot. 

Talk about a change in field position. Wow.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> What are you doing Trent? Glass and Fouch on the field at the same time? WHy???? Just beat them plain jane, how stupid.


Yep, don't get it at all.


----------



## Callmedoc

Jason Svoboda said:


> Fouch throws deep incomplete to Riston. Punting.
> 
> Not sure what we were doing there AT ALL. Glass mishandled both of those snaps but I don't get the formation or what we were doing?



I have seen this system at Princeton high school before...granted Princeton sucks...


----------



## bent20

Our ppunter could have ran for a firsttt on that last play. All the red birds retreated in coverage.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Illinois State comes out with a long gain for like 25 or so.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Leggett runs for 5. 

2nd and 5 coming up. 

Inside run for 6-7. First down.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Pass into the flat good for 5-6. 4:50 left in the 1st.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ILS in the pistol. Handoff good for another 7-8. First down.

Momentum has changed back to the Redbirds.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Sycamores are flat... Going to get it handed to them if they don't wake up. You want to place blame? Blame it on play calling for not just giving it to Bell and running it right at them... Stupid, stupid, stupid. Make them prove they can stop us before you get cute.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Redbirds gets another 4 yard gain on inside run. Using 3 backs here early.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Blitz comes and Redbirds hit for 12 yard gain. Burnett missed a tackle there. Redbirds in the red zone.


----------



## Callmedoc

Our edge running plays have to be key here...running it down the throat prolly won't cut it.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sweep and Roberts blows it up for a loss of 5.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Big stop here, come on D!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Screen sniffed out and Brown throws it at the feet of his back. 3rd and 15.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Another screen stopped. Incomplete. Kicking unit coming on.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Our edge running plays have to be key here...running it down the throat prolly won't cut it.



Running it in general will.... Not bringing in the back-up QB. Sounds like you should probably be calling the game at this point. The point being, RUN THE DAMN FOOTBALL! It's 4 down lineman and 2 LB, should be able to run against that up the middle.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

FG is good. Redbirds 3, Sycamores 0 with a minute and change left in the first.

TV timeout.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Our edge running plays have to be key here...running it down the throat prolly won't cut it.


Yeah, I'd imagine we're averaging 10 yards outside and 0 yards inside thus far.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ILS drive was 11 plays, 60 yards and ate up 5:12 off the clock.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Riston takes the kickoff back to the 27 and takes a shot.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> Yeah, I'd imagine we're averaging 10 yards outside and 0 yards inside thus far.



The runs up the middle have been draw plays, they haven't punched it... It's been a slow developing draw play. We have 0 yards passing, draw play probably not getting us much at this point.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bell runs off-tackle for 2-3 on first.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch sacked on 2nd down. Flag comes in so probably a hold as well.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

3rd and 14.

Spencer catches and gets first and then it is fumbled. Looks like it was recovered by Indiana State but it will be 2 yards short.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

End of the first, Redbirds 3, Sycamores 0 and we'll be punting to start the 2nd.

Haven't seen Hilton. Anyone know what's up?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

A trashy start for the Sycamores. Fumble, Spencer had the first down on 3rd and long and coughed it up. Sycamores recover, will probably have to punt.


----------



## bent20

Need to hold onto these passes.


----------



## goindystate

man, that was a mess of a 1st Q. I say if ILS doesn't rush, then fake the punt and run it for 1st down!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Hilton not playing today? Suspended?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Hileman with a nice punt and gets a roll in the wind. Ends up at the 8 yard line.


----------



## goindystate

man, Heilman needs to run that punt for a 1st down! He had it! Noone rushed for ILS!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Leggett gets 9 yards on first down.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Leggett gets 3 for a first down.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

1st and 10 from the 20. 

Hand off stuffed but it may be a facemask called. 15 yarder.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Man, Sycamores just can't catch any breaks. 

1st and 10 on the 35.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Dunn gets 5 on 1st. 2nd and 5 coming up.

Illinois State is going to run, run, run and eat up the clock.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Inside run stuffed by Roberts and Hardy.

3rd and 4 coming up.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Obaseki had pressure and was HELD to no call but still got by OL. Brown throws it away. Punt unit coming on.

C'mon offense... time to get it in gear!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Riston lets booming punt go and Sycamores will start at 13 yard line.

TV timeout.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Hilton is on the field now. Looks like he was suspended for a quarter?

Bell gets 6 on first.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bell inside run gets 1 on 2nd. 

3rd and 3 coming up.


----------



## Callmedoc

Message to refs: if a guys shoulder pads stay in the same yet he is moving, it's a hold. Come on refs, this is simple beginning football stuff...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamores 2 for 5 on 3rd. 

Make it 3 for 6. Hilton catches for 6-7.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch 5 of 11 for 54 yards. 

Quick pitch to Bell and stopped for a loss of 3-4.


----------



## Callmedoc

These off tackle power plays are essential to our success. WE MUST DO BETTER. have to create an alley


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamore down. It's #69 Paul Patrick.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Patrick limping off under his own power. Our offensive line is pretty decimated with injuries. Hope we load up with some offensive linemen this recruiting cycle.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

2nd and 14 coming up. 9:17 left.

Fouch pass was batted down. Was going to be a pass into the flat to Shakir.

3rd and 14 coming.


----------



## Callmedoc

Alex jones=stud.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch hits Jones down the seam for a TD! ILS defenders missed two tackles. NICE!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

XP is blocked -- surprise, surprise. Redbirds scoop and run it back but then cough it up.

Looks like Wozniak was trying the XP. Really low kick. Get healthy Tanner. Little really left this team high and dry.


----------



## Callmedoc

Hate to beat a dead horse but please come Back Corey.


----------



## goindystate

Should we just go for 2 every time until Tanner is healthy????


----------



## IndianaState45

Yea Little sure did. Nice kid but man his team needed him....mistakes and all.


----------



## IndianaState45

No way Miles will let him return


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Kickoff field and returned to the 21 where Santino Davis exchanged pleasantries. What a stick.


----------



## Callmedoc

goindystate said:


> Should we just go for 2 every time until Tanner is healthy????



Uhhhh maybe....


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Leggett runs for 4-5.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

2nd and 6. 8:20 left.

ILS with a long throw and catch. 1st and 10 coming up from the 48.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ILS runs for 3 yards. 2nd and 7 coming up. 

On that last play, Burnett didn't turn and locate quick enough. Coaches wanted juggling call.

Leggett chopped down by Sewall. NICE stop. That would have been a first. 1 yard gain.

3rd and 6 coming up.


----------



## Callmedoc

Line change for the redbirds?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Throw incomplete. Nice coverage DBs!

ILS is 0-fer on 3rd down attempts.


----------



## Callmedoc

Calvin you got to take that to the house man.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Punting unit is on. Nice kick and Riston backs off as 7 Redbirds meet the ball at the 10.

TV timeout.


----------



## Callmedoc

Jason Svoboda said:


> Throw incomplete. Nice coverage DBs!
> 
> ILS is 0-fer on 3rd down attempts.


Our play calling hasn't been good on defense, it's been great . Alot of upfront movement combined with unpredictable blitzes. Good job by the defense


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bell off tackle for 4-5 yard gain. Bell is limping a bit.


----------



## treeman

score?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

False start on Sycamores. 2nd and 10 now. Ugh, unforced errors.

Fouch pitch and catch to Jones and ends up dragging the pile (5 defenders) for 4 yards.

3rd and 1 coming up. 4:25 left.


----------



## Callmedoc

Jason Svoboda said:


> Bell off tackle for 4-5 yard gain. Bell is limping a bit.



He is fine...looks like to me at least...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

3rd and 1 and we go play action. Fouch gets leveled and fumbles. ILS recovers. I don't understand the call at all in ILS territory.

What the fuck is going on today? Run the ball and get the yard, move the sticks. We're trying to be too damn fancy and it's going to end up costing us the game.


----------



## Callmedoc

Damn get up Ronnie.


----------



## Callmedoc

Jason Svoboda said:


> 3rd and 1 and we go play action. Fouch gets leveled and fumbles. ILS recovers. I don't understand the call at all in ILS territory.
> 
> What the fuck is going on today? Run the ball and get the yard, move the sticks. We're trying to be too damn fancy and it's going to end up costing us the game.



Trying to get too cute...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Redbirds 1st and 10 on the 15. 

ILS tries to capitalize but catch is called out of bounds. 2nd and 10 coming up.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Leggett gets 8 on 2nd.

3rd and 2 coming up. 3:35 left in the 2nd. Sycamores 6, Redbirds 3.


----------



## Callmedoc

We have the best running back in the country. Power over right tackle and we will likely get a yard.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Leggett looks like he may have been stopped. D-Line owned the LOS there!

4th and 1 coming up.


----------



## TreeTop

This is a bit of a stretch, but it's also kinda true...ISU needs a Men's Soccer Team to provide us with more potential PlaceKickers.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Redbirds call time out with 2:36 left. 4th and 1. Spack talking with coaches and looks like they may be going for it. Offense is in the huddle.


----------



## Callmedoc

Their offense is gonna go for it...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Here comes the Redbird offense. Line up in a power I. First down.


----------



## Callmedoc

I ask for one thing here guys...STONE WALL


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Leggett gets 3. 2nd and Goal from the 1 coming up. 1:40 left.


----------



## Callmedoc

Alex sewall, you ok bro?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Leggett scores. TD Redbirds. 

Whomever called that play action just cost us. XP is good. 

Redbirds 10, Sycamores 6. 1:13 left.


----------



## goindystate

we should be up 2 scores this game, this play calling is RIDICULOUS!!!


----------



## Callmedoc

Fouch ok?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

goindystate said:


> we should be up 2 scores this game, this play calling is RIDICULOUS!!!


Without a doubt. We've given them all the momentum.


----------



## Callmedoc

I want everyone to step away from the ledge here...we are great running team in the second half...let's wear them down.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Riston returns to the 42 but looks like a hold/block in the back coming up.


----------



## BankShot

Quabachi said:


> This is a bit of a stretch, but it's also kinda true...ISU needs a Men's Soccer Team to provide us with more potential PlaceKickers.



I'll pass on that one...don't need to increase the WUSS FACTOR! Soccer is OK for the young tykes & keeps the Mom's occupied but otherwise, you can take that sport back overseas!:imslow:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Yep, 19 yards taking away. 1st and 10 from the 22 with 1:06 left.

Fouch in the huddle.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Delayed handoff and Bell takes it to the 48. Timeout ISU. 58.6 left.

Bell has 11 carries for 63 yards.


----------



## Callmedoc

Thats good playcalling....


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Slant to Riston incomplete. 54.4 left.


----------



## Callmedoc

Ronnie Is hearing footsteps now...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch hit as he went to throw. C'mon offensive line... sack up!

3rd and 10 coming up. 45.0 left.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Redbirds bring the house and Fouch throws the ball away. 

Intentional grounding called on Fouch.


----------



## goindystate

seriously, WHO is this team in blue and white today??


----------



## Jason Svoboda

40.3 left. 4th and 22 coming up.

Hileman with another great punt all the way to the Redbird 9. 56 yards I think.

Well... the benefit is we're only down 4 despite playing like dog shit.

On the flip side, the Redbirds will have the ball to start the 2nd half.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Prettyman on halftime show. Talking up Sycamores programs.


----------



## Callmedoc

Jason Svoboda said:


> 40.3 left. 4th and 22 coming up.
> 
> Hileman with another great punt all the way to the Redbird 9. 56 yards I think.
> 
> Well... the benefit is we're only down 4 despite playing like dog shit.
> 
> On the flip side, the Redbirds will have the ball to start the 2nd half.



I am actually pretty happy considering...we played bad, they played well...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Dgreenwell3 said:


> I am actually pretty happy considering...we played bad, they played well...


Well, but conservative. Leggett is a very strong back. I hope we come out and protect the football and play to our strengths.


----------



## mohoops247

Ugly first half but luckily we're only down 4. Let's get it together and pull this one out. 

I wish Ronnie would just tuck the ball and run every once in a while. When he avoids the pressure a lot of times he has room to run but then holds it for too long and gets hit from behind.


----------



## isubob

BankShot said:


> I'll pass on that one...don't need to increase the WUSS FACTOR! Soccer is OK for the young tykes & keeps the Mom's occupied but otherwise, you can take that sport back overseas!:imslow:



Totally agree.


----------



## bent20

The one time we aren't conservative with play calling and it ends up being the difference in the game to this point. Illinois states defense is pretty good.


----------



## scotty91

isubob said:


> Totally agree.



Competitive soccer is considerably tougher than you give it credit for. I played for quite some time and have a number of friends who are accomplished soccer players. People don't understand how some of the tackles, the spikes in your calves, the hands to the face, and all of the other physical contact hurts. Not to mention the fact you have to be in amazing shape to play a full 90 minutes.

European football is a little melodramatic, but make no mistake, soccer requires you to be far tougher than the perception gives it credit for.

Back to this game... pretty poor first half, but there's a lot of football left to be played. Keep running the ball and create some time in the pocket for Ronnie. I think we'll be fine, but we need to have a significantly better showing.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bent20 said:


> The one time we aren't conservative with play calling and it ends up being the difference in the game to this point. Illinois states defense is pretty good.


Yep. Quick and aggressive. Those transfers from Illinois are pretty damn good.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Teams coming back out for the 2nd half.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Miles with Bajackson. 

Said Fouch is sore but will be there to battle. Said we need to get back to playing our game. Said it's on him and hope we can play as well as the D has.

Said we have to make plays. Mentioned the 3 drops and talked about how you can't do the 2nd and 3rd and longs. Need managable down and distance.


----------



## Callmedoc

Paul Patrick is done for the day.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch 7 of 16 for 140 yards and 1 TD in the first half.


----------



## SycfromBirth

BankShot said:


> I'll pass on that one...don't need to increase the WUSS FACTOR! Soccer is OK for the young tykes & keeps the Mom's occupied but otherwise, you can take that sport back overseas!:imslow:


Really...just because you're mad at how we're playing.....don't take it out on the "beautiful game".


----------



## Callmedoc

Tanner is Kicking off


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Kickoff into the end zone for a touchback. Brown is 5 of 10 for 76 yards.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ILS comes up throwing for 8 yards. 2nd and 2 coming up.

Leggett gets 2 for a first down.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ILS with another 6-7 yard gain. We've come out playing 6 and soft. This is going to be ugly if we just hand them 6-8 yards on first down.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Encroachment on Sycamores. Second flag on Garrison. 1st down. 13:41 left.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Gordon gets 1 on 1st. Let's go D, tighten up and get the offense the ball back.

Announcers are loving Roberts!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Underthrown ball is adjusted by Walker and he catches for 24. He comes off limping. He has 5 receptions for 74 yards. 12:20 left.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Shitty call if they call a personal foul on Sewall here. QB runs the option and half slides and gets lit up.

BULLSHIT!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

If the college and NFL is going to call this bullshit, they should make it ILLEGAL for the QB to run. It's garbage.


----------



## Callmedoc

If that's a flag...that's a terrible call.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Leggett for 5 yards but flag on the play. 

Holding on the Redbirds.


----------



## bigsportsfan

This post scares me more.  Who are we to look by anybody, especially with a bye next week?  I'm not saying it's inaccurate, but man are we weak mentally if we look past this game.  We're hanging in there in the third quarter, but I hope we somehow haven't looked past this team.  We can't look past anybody.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

1st and 20 on the 24. Brown hits uncovered receiver for 13 yards. Obaseki with the pressure. No CB within 15 yards of that receiver. 

2nd and 7 coming up.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

WR wide open for an easy Redbird TD. Our secondary has fallen apart here on that drive. 

Redbirds 17, Sycamores 6.


----------



## bigsportsfan

I know this will get pulled because it's not positive, but am I the only one tired of seeing the other team throw at our No. 5 constantly and their receivers make catches in that area all day long?  Except the interception last week, that I think was only a result of how often they throw at Burnett, all I ever see him do is miss tackles and chase receivers who have caught passes.  Surely we have someone better.


----------



## Callmedoc

Damn...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Redbirds 8 plays for 80 yards and 4:23 taken off the clock.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Kickoff fielded at thre 15 and tackled at the 26 maybe. Another big hit. Nobody blocking anyone right now.


----------



## Callmedoc

bigsportsfan said:


> I know this will get pulled because it's not positive, but am I the only one tired of seeing the other team throw at our No. 5 constantly and their receivers make catches in that area all day long?  Except the interception last week, that I think was only a result of how often they throw at Burnett, all I ever see him do is miss tackles and chase receivers who have caught passes.  Surely we have someone better.



How many posts do we pull on this website? It's rare.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bell picks up 8 or so on first.

2nd and 1 coming up.

Rebirds eat our offensive line and stop Bell for a loss of 4-5 maybe. Wood got beat there.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

3rd and 6 coming up.

Fouch going deep for Hilton and he was tackled to no flag. WTF?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Hilton gets held and the corner didn't even turn to find the ball. Bad missed call there.


----------



## Callmedoc

Correction to Tom James on theradio: he isn't talking to him, he is giving him a piece of his damn mind.


----------



## Callmedoc

Jason Svoboda said:


> Hilton gets held and the corner didn't even turn to find the ball. Bad missed call there.



9th of the day.


----------



## bigsportsfan

OK.  Then I'll say what I really think.  I love our team, our coaches do a great job........but I can't believe they feel Burnett is an asset to our defense.  He single handledly absolutely kills us every game.  If I was the other team, I would never run but I would throw a pass wherever he is every time.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

8:47 left in the 3rd. Defense needs a stop here. 

Leggett gets 3-4 on first.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

2nd and 6. 

Leggett gains 2. 

3rd and 4 coming up.


----------



## Westbadenboy

*Another LONG Pass ? ? ?*

Hey I like seeing the bomb as much as anyone -------- and SOMETIMES it does catch the defense off balance.  But time after time its bomb   bomb    bomb !

Ronnie is a great QB -- can he not throw the 10 - 15 yd pass ? ? ?

:krazy:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

3rd and 3. Generous spot.

ILS in I formation. Play action for a first down. Flag coming in. Maybe a celebration penalty?


----------



## bigsportsfan

Pass over the middle, Burnett covering, Illinois State reception.  First down.  Same thing every time.


----------



## Callmedoc

bigsportsfan said:


> OK.  Then I'll say what I really think.  I love our team, our coaches do a great job........but I can't believe they feel Burnett is an asset to our defense.  He single handledly absolutely kills us every game.  If I was the other team, I would never run but I would throw a pass wherever he is every time.



I don't think he is as bad as you make him out to be...he is prolly our second best corner...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

1st and 10 at 45. 7:22 left.

Dunn carries for 8.


----------



## Callmedoc

bigsportsfan said:


> Pass over the middle, Burnett covering, Illinois State reception.  First down.  Same thing every time.



I will say this though: don't start a hate on calvin Burnett club...that's all I ask.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

2nd and 2 coming up. 6:43 left.

Dunn gets 2. First down.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

First Downs: Illinois State 15, Indiana State 7. 

QB keeper for 4. 5:45 left.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Leggett is stuffed by Rod Hardy for a loss. 

3rd and 8. 4:52 left.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Redbirds drops a sure first down. Would have been a big gain. Punt unit on.


----------



## bigsportsfan

Come on guys, we need to go score!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Riston fields the punt on his knees at 14. 

Did they do away with the halo rule in college? ILS didn't give him any room there.


----------



## Callmedoc

Jason Svoboda said:


> Riston fields the punt on his knees at 14.
> 
> Did they do away with the halo rule in college? ILS didn't give him any room there.



Not going to get that call away from home apparently.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bell off tackle for 4.

2nd and 6. 4:05 left.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bell off tackle to the right and gets 21 yards. 3:30 left. 

15 carries for 93 yards.


----------



## Callmedoc

Jason Svoboda said:


> Bell off tackle to the right and gets 21 yards. 3:30 left.
> 
> 15 carries for 93 yards.



And again please


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bell off tackle again for 4. 

3:00 left. 2nd and 6. 

False start on ISU. Another unforced error. Ugh.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

2nd and 12 now. 2:30 left.

Went to the well one too many times. Quick pitch to Bell for a loss of 3-4.

3rd and 15 or so coming up. We need to mix up the play calling.


----------



## bigsportsfan

They are in Ronnie's grill every play.  Great pressure.


----------



## goindystate

man, we're finished, their D is killing us


----------



## bigsportsfan

Maybe if we didn't tackle so high we'd quit getting facemask penalties.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch sacked. 

Punt and another facemask on the Sycamores.

ANOTHER UNFORCED ERROR.

This one is over folks. We can't get out of our own way today. Guess we were due for one of these stinkers.

42.3 left in the 3rd. 

TV timeout.


----------



## bigsportsfan

We need to cause a fumble and cash it in.


----------



## Callmedoc

It's a 2 possession game folks...


----------



## bigsportsfan

How is anyone making money off this game on espn3 when all my computer says is "Commercial break" but there's no commercial?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Leggett gets 6. That will probably end the 3rd.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

We need quicker passes slants or curls. Our offensive line has been better at run blocking than pass blocking all year


----------



## Callmedoc

bigsportsfan said:


> Maybe if we didn't tackle so high we'd quit getting facemask penalties.



Umm that's how they teach ya too.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreFan317 said:


> We need quicker passes slants or curls. Our offensive line has been better at run blocking than pass blocking all year


Bingo.


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

The Redbirds have our number today.


----------



## bent20

We need to run some shorter crossing routes. We have everyone running deep post patterns and fouch trying to wait to throw deep.


----------



## bigsportsfan

Tackle people high?  When did that start?  I was always taught to go for the legs.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Oline can't hold them out and Ronnie is not adjusting to the added pressure.  He could have ran more.  PF penalties are ridiculous.  Lack of concentration.


----------



## Callmedoc

We are a little too quick to stop the screens and what not...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ILS with a quick hitter in the flat for 2. 

3rd and 1 coming up.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Power I and the FB dive is stopped. Nice job D! 4th and 1 coming up. 14:00 left.


----------



## mohoops247

Now or never....


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Riston tries to field the punt and gets interferred with AGAIN. Wish you would have called the previous one, too.


----------



## bigsportsfan

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Umm that's how they teach ya too.



And when I watch games on TV at any level, someone will make a great tackle by taking out someone's legs and whatever announcer is on the game will say "What a great tackle.  Just the way they teach you."  

I haven't been to a football practice for years, but I can't imagine that tackling people by their shoulders or higher is what they really teach.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

13:21 left. Sycamores have the ball on the 25.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bell off tackle for maybe a yard. ILS is stacking 8 in the box daring us to throw. Sad.


----------



## Callmedoc

bigsportsfan said:


> And when I watch games on TV at any level, someone will make a great tackle by taking out someone's legs and whatever announcer is on the game will say "What a great tackle.  Just the way they teach you."
> 
> I haven't been to a football practice for years, but I can't imagine that tackling people by their shoulders or higher is what they really teach.



I remember when doing tackling drills with Edmund jones, the exact quote was, "take em out however you can but standing them up is the key," talking about wiu running back herb Donaldson.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Pass thrown into triple coverage for Jones. Incomplete.

3rd and 9 coming up. 12:30 left.


----------



## bigsportsfan

We are dropping a lot of passes.  Definitely not as sharp as usual.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Spencer caught for a 7. 

Late hit at the end by ILS. Baild us out. 12:25 left.


----------



## Kickingfan

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Hate to beat a dead horse but please come Back Corey.




Wish he could.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

1st and 10 on the 48. 

Power sweep and Bell turns a TFL into a gain of 10. 

11:45 left.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bell gains 4 on 1st. 

11:20 left. 2nd and 6.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

We need a pass here to keep them honest.

Handoff to Bell for no gain.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sorry, loss of 2. 3rd and 8 now. 

10:00 left.

ILS blitzes and Fouch throw is out of bounds to Hilton. 4th and 8.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamores will be going for it. 9:56 left.

Fouch throw to a diving Riston to the 18 yard line. Excellent concentration Riston!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

1st and 10 at the 18. 9:20 left.

Bell with a gain of 6.

2nd and 4 upcoming.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bell gets 4-5. Falls forward for the first down. 8:30 left.


----------



## bigsportsfan

I can be as negative as the next person, but this is not over yet.........................


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bell gets a couple. 

2nd and Goal from the 5. 7:50 left.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bell to the goal line and stopped at the 1. 

3rd and goal from the 1. 7:00 left.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

FB dive to Obaseki for the TD!


----------



## Kickingfan

IndianaState45 said:


> Yea Little sure did. Nice kid but man his team needed him....mistakes and all.



I can assure you, it wasn't planned.  Just happened for reason.


----------



## bigsportsfan

GOnna get hosed on this


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamores going for 2. 17-12 Redbirds.

2 PT conversion converted by Riston.

Redbird down in the end zone.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Figured ILS would get the home call there. 

Strong resolve shown by the Sycamores there. Big defensive series coming up.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Finally got a break on a good call.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Riston was huge on that drive there. Big 4th down pickup and 2 point conversion.

REDBIRDS FUMBLE THE KICKOFF!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sewall RECOVERS!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Wow, great play Demo knocking that ball out!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bell runs for 2. 6:40 left.

2nd and 8.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bell off tackle and gets maybe 1. Flag coming. Looks like a hold.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Ugh. 

2nd and 19 now. That was a huge penalty.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

6:00 left. 2nd and 19.

Fouch goes for the score to Hilton and missed. 

3rd and 19 coming up.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

3rd and 19. 5:30 left.

Fouch to Jones and it was tipped but hits his hands and dropped. Ugh.

4th and 19. FG upcoming.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

41 yarder into the wind. 

Kick is no good.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

5:20 left. 

Leggett runs for no gain.


----------



## Callmedoc

Knew that would end up biting us eventually


----------



## True Blue

Kickig is costing this team this year.  O-Line has been horrible today.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

2nd and 10. 4:50 left. Ball at 22.

Quick out to WR for 9. 

6 and SOFT at this point? Are you serious?

3rd and 1 coming up. 4:15 left.


----------



## bigsportsfan

Crap.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Looks like our D-Line stopped them for a loss of 1. Nice job! 

Timeout Indiana State. 3:55 left.


----------



## bigsportsfan

We'll take this win if we somehow pull it out of our ass, but we would hardly deserve it.


----------



## Callmedoc

Come on guys...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bad punt and the Sycamores will end up getting good position. 

3:45 left. 

Sycamores will have it at the 40 or so.

3:45 to go 60 yards.


----------



## bigsportsfan

All right boys.............. what's done is done.  Let's see if we're a championship caliber team and stick it in the end zone for a victory!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bigsportsfan said:


> All right boys.............. what's done is done. Let's see if we're a championship caliber team and stick it in the end zone for a victory!


Pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Punt was apparently tipped by Mardis.

Bell stopped for no gain.


----------



## Callmedoc

Can we cut the sports cliches real quick...the only one that annoys me more is "score the basketball"


----------



## Jason Svoboda

2nd and 10 with 3:15 left.

Fouch hit as he throws. Flag in, so probably a hold to boot.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ILS takes the penalty. 

2nd and 20. 3:05 left.


----------



## bigsportsfan

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Can we cut the sports cliches real quick...the only one that annoys me more is "score the basketball"



WTF?  I didn't say our backs were against the wall or anything............ trying to be positive!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

False start on the Sycamores. Falling apart.

2nd and 25.


----------



## True Blue

O-Line has sucked today!!!!  A lot of injuries I guess.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch with a dump to Jones for 6. 

3rd and 19: 2:30 left.

Fouch sacked. Our offensive line was worked today.


----------



## bigsportsfan

OK, now we're in trouble.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

4th and a mile. 2:00 left. 

Timeout Sycamores. Let :21 tick off before doing that?

4th and 29 is the official yardage.


----------



## bigsportsfan

Oh, wait........... probably can't say that.  Too cliche.

How about:

Our situation is on a precarious perch high above the ground with several dangerous obstacles beneath us?

Better?


----------



## Callmedoc

bigsportsfan said:


> WTF?  I didn't say our backs were against the wall or anything............ trying to be positive!



I must have missed where I quoted you...I meant in general and radio coverage lol


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch short hops Hilton. 

Game over.


----------



## Callmedoc

Good game redbirds. Ya got us good.


----------



## True Blue

We've got to do something to fix the kicking game.  Just ridiculous.


----------



## Callmedoc

bigsportsfan said:


> Oh, wait........... probably can't say that.  Too cliche.
> 
> How about:
> 
> Our situation is on a precarious perch high above the ground with several dangerous obstacles beneath us?
> 
> Better?



What? Keep complaining...wasn't talking to you.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

True Blue said:


> We've got to do something to fix the kicking game.  Just ridiculous.



The young man is hurt and this is not the NFL where we can just go out and find one on the street, it is what it is deal with it.


----------



## True Blue

SycamoreFan317 said:


> The young man is hurt and this is not the NFL where we can just go out and find one on the street, it is what it is deal with it.



So you think we're good there?

He maybe hurt, but we still have to do something.  If he can't do it, let Wozniak kick.  He drilled the xp against WIU.  I was talking more about bringing in a kicker next year anyway.


----------



## agrinut

Tough loss Sycs, looked like the comeback was on but just seemed that your offensive line wasn't on the same page today.


----------



## Callmedoc

agrinut said:


> Tough loss Sycs, looked like the comeback was on but just seemed that your offensive line wasn't on the same page today.



Injuries up there killed us today...


----------



## newsycamoredad

I'm sure another kicker will be in the works for next year. Team needs depth at every position.


----------



## True Blue

newsycamoredad said:


> I'm sure another kicker will be in the works for next year. Team needs depth at every position.



Exactly what I'm saying.  Im not saying he isn't going to be a good one, but if hes so hurt that he can't hit an XP, then we need to try someone else or go for 2 everytime.  I'm serious.


----------



## newsycamoredad

True Blue said:


> Exactly what I'm saying.  Im not saying he isn't going to be a good one, but if hes so hurt that he can't hit an XP, then we need to try someone else or go for 2 everytime.  I'm serious.



Can't disagree.

How were kickoffs?


----------



## Sycamore Proud

It's ridiculous to blame this loss on the kicking game.  We had about 100 yards in penalties, dropped balls, missed tackles, poor blocking and the list goes on.  We didn't play well today, and I believe ISUR had a big part in that.  They out played us today.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

True Blue said:


> So you think we're good there?
> 
> He maybe hurt, but we still have to do something.  If he can't do it, let Wozniak kick.  He drilled the xp against WIU.  I was talking more about bringing in a kicker next year anyway.



I am saying that instead of complaining find a way to make it work with what you have. Wozniak did hit one against WIU but missed one today. Why bring in a kicker for next year Tanner deserves to show what he can do healthy. I would seriously consider going for two after touchdowns, on 4th down inside the opponet 30 I would go for the first down outside of the opponent 40 I punt it out of bounds preferably inside the 10.


----------



## True Blue

newsycamoredad said:


> Can't disagree.
> 
> How were kickoffs?



I think they were decent actually but I missed the first half and just followed on here.


----------



## Superfan312

BankShot said:


> I'll pass on that one...don't need to increase the WUSS FACTOR! Soccer is OK for the young tykes & keeps the Mom's occupied but otherwise, you can take that sport back overseas!:imslow:



I hate it when people judge a sport they've probably never watched or been to..


----------



## Kickingfan

True Blue said:


> Kickig is costing this team this year.  O-Line has been horrible today.



I am still a fan and am sorry to hear of the loss today.  I do not agree with this statement....there is no example where kicking cost this team this year although it may have been today.  Please don't hate Cory.  He is not enjoying this.  His average of 6 points per game very well may have been good enough at this level....if someone would just reach out to him, then maybe things could be different.  There were some very deep reasons for this situation.


----------



## Callmedoc

Superfan312 said:


> I hate it when people judge a sport they've probably never watched or been to..



Thank you


----------



## landrus13

Can Hileman kick FG's?


----------



## Kickingfan

Kickingfan said:


> I am still a fan and am sorry to hear of the loss today.  I do not agree with this statement....there is no example where kicking cost this team this year although it may have been today.  Please don't hate Cory.  He is not enjoying this.  His average of 6 points per game very well may have been good enough at this level....if someone would just reach out to him, then maybe things could be different.  There were some very deep reasons for this situation.




And I would add, the key is to fix this season.  Next year, there is plenty of time to rectify whatever it felt to be wrong with the kicking situation.  Cory will be returning to Southern IN next semester anyway.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

This loss is gonna kill attendance for the NDSU game. I can hear it now, "ISU's back to their old ways." Really needed this one today.


----------



## Sycamore

What a disappointment. I thought the D stepped up. Offense was atrocious. I really have a lack of confidence in the play calling. I really think the departure of Engleheart ( last year's off cord) hurt us. His play calling was superb, always adding new wrinkles. I don't know how our Off is so bad. One game we look like the greatest show on turf and the next day we look like the Terre Haute South Braves.  I can't tell you how many crucial and big drops we had, not to mention the thousand offensive line break downs. I really question the play calling and scheme offensively, especially with the weapons at our disposable. I think we are going to have to win out for playoffs? What do you guys think. If we lose to Dakota or southern I think we are out. I would say as of right now Ill st. Is in before us if they take 3 teams. What do you guys think about playoffs. I think these next three games are playoffs for us.


----------



## newsycamoredad

SycamoreFan317 said:


> I am saying that instead of complaining find a way to make it work with what you have. Wozniak did hit one against WIU but missed one today. Why bring in a kicker for next year Tanner deserves to show what he can do healthy. I would seriously consider going for two after touchdowns, on 4th down inside the opponet 30 I would go for the first down outside of the opponent 40 I punt it out of bounds preferably inside the 10.



I'm not comlaining about Tanner but every position needs depth. What would
the kicking position have looked like last year if Cory hadn't been there after losing the starter? Same goes for this year. Without a backup place kicker the team suffers.

Would you start a season with only one tailback? Of course not. Is there a 
backup QB of course. Not a dig on Tanner, just need depth at all positions.

And yes, have to play the cards that were dealt this season.


----------



## True Blue

Sycamore Proud said:


> It's ridiculous to blame this loss on the kicking game.  We had about 100 yards in penalties, dropped balls, missed tackles, poor blocking and the list goes on.  We didn't play well today, and I believe ISUR had a big part in that.  They out played us today.



I'm not blaming the loss on the kicker.  However, we had a chance to tie and missed a makeable field goal.  Also missed an xp. It's been an ongoing problem for about 4 years.   



SycamoreFan317 said:


> I am saying that instead of complaining find a way to make it work with what you have. Wozniak did hit one against WIU but missed one today. Why bring in a kicker for next year Tanner deserves to show what he can do healthy. I would seriously consider going for two after touchdowns, on 4th down inside the opponet 30 I would go for the first down outside of the opponent 40 I punt it out of bounds preferably inside the 10.



I'm pretty sure that Miles is "complaining" about it.  I didn't know Wozniak missed the one today, but it maybe time to go for 2 after every td.  

Also, we have an injured kicker this year and you want to only have 1 next year.  Not real smart.  You always bring in players for depth.


----------



## tjbison

tough loss guys but ISU-R is a good team, not all is lost


----------



## IndyTreeFan

All credit to the Redbirds.  They were laying for us, and they executed better than we did.  Disappointing, but not the end of the world.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

IndyTreeFan said:


> All credit to the Redbirds.  They were laying for us, and they executed better than we did.  Disappointing, but not the end of the world.



I agree.  We have had a target on our backs since last years game with them.  It's going to be that way for the remainder of the season and into next year with most conference opponents.  The exception for this year is NDSU.  They have a target and handle the pressure well.  I still would not be totally surprised to see us win out.  We have 2 weeks to prepare for them.  We "owe" them.  

This is still a good football team.  We were picked much lower in the conference than we now stand.  Let's hold our position.  

Go Sycamores!


----------



## IndianaState45

Sigh.


----------



## sdjessie

*Thanks*

We still have a VERY GOOD team ... We can finish strong ... Was in a motel in Cleveland and only able to follow thanks to the constant posts ... I sincerely thank you for that.


----------



## Fridae00

Ok. I promised myself I wouldn't respond to people who don't understand the true kicking situation, but as I ride home from game and read these posts, I can't help myself. So here goes: it's no secret that Tanner is hurt, has a torn groin. He isn't allowed to practice between games. Period. Treatments and rest. Period. Thank God Austin has been able to step in to do xps. With proper rest, then some actual practice, Tanner will show you what he's got. Period. The coaches and team saw it before he got hurt. Hopefully with the bye week, the tear will start to heal, and he'll be ready to go, period. 
And for whoever posted the comment about soccer, I dare you to stand in front of one of the ISU soccer girls and make those comments.... In fact, I'd pay to watch


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Fridae00 said:


> Ok. I promised myself I wouldn't respond to people who don't understand the true kicking situation, but as I ride home from game and read these posts, I can't help myself. So here goes: it's no secret that Tanner is hurt, has a torn groin. He isn't allowed to practice between games. Period. Treatments and rest. Period. Thank God Austin has been able to step in to do xps. With proper rest, then some actual practice, Tanner will show you what he's got. Period. The coaches and team saw it before he got hurt. Hopefully with the bye week, the tear will start to heal, and he'll be ready to go, period.
> And for whoever posted the comment about soccer, I dare you to stand in front of one of the ISU soccer girls and make those comments.... In fact,* I'd pay to watch*



That's funny, and I would pay to see it too.


----------



## Fridae00

To answer the question about KOs: one to the end zone, returned to the 22. One touchback deep into the end zone, and one to the 2 or 3 I think where we forced the fumble.


----------



## Callmedoc

When people are proven wrong and the are nowhere to be seen it really cracks me up... And by that I am not taking shots at anyone (it's sad that I now have to put that behind a post) Just a general comment.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

True Blue said:


> I'm not blaming the loss on the kicker.  However, we had a chance to tie and missed a makeable field goal.  Also missed an xp. It's been an ongoing problem for about 4 years.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that Miles is "complaining" about it.  I didn't know Wozniak missed the one today, but it maybe time to go for 2 after every td.
> 
> Also, we have an injured kicker this year and you want to only have 1 next year.  Not real smart.  You always bring in players for depth.



How many football teams do you think have two quality FG kickers on the roster high school, college or pro?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Honestly concerned more about the defensive line and cornerback play than I am kicking game. Those 6 and soft coverages allowed Illinois State easy down and distance on 2nd and 3rd downs and the injuries to the line are pretty evident. Looks like we need to load up on OL and CBs in this next class.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

I know of no schools that have 2 FG kickers on football scholarship.  Most, including ISU as I understand it, have no FG kickers on football scholarship.


----------



## Callmedoc

Jason Svoboda said:


> Honestly concerned more about the defensive line and cornerback play than I am kicking game. Those 6 and soft coverages allowed Illinois State easy down and distance on 2nd and 3rd downs and the injuries to the line are pretty evident. Looks like we need to load up on OL and CBs in this next class.



O-Line is my largest Concern with Kicker a far second. Tanner has some ability, once he is healthy we will be fine at that position and he needs to learn to elevate his kicks...


----------



## TreeTop

Fridae00 said:


> And for whoever posted the comment about soccer, I dare you to stand in front of one of the ISU soccer girls and make those comments.... In fact, I'd pay to watch



I said it.  It wasn't a derogatory remark toward anyone. The reason I made the comment is that it's no secret that many schools (HS and College) that have both soccer and football teams, sometimes a soccer player is the football placekicker.

And if there is an ISU Women's soccer player who would like to be a placekicker, I'd be happy to stand in front of that team and ask them who would like to volunteer.  I didn't know there was interest on the Women's team to be an ISU placekicker.  Awesome if there is.  Get them on the field for us.  We need her.

With all that said, looking forward to Tanner getting healthy.  We need him too.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Jason Svoboda said:


> Honestly concerned more about the defensive line and cornerback play than I am kicking game. Those 6 and soft coverages allowed Illinois State easy down and distance on 2nd and 3rd downs and the injuries to the line are pretty evident. Looks like we need to load up on OL and CBs in this next class.



I agree. We need this bye week to get healthy especially on the OL. The DL has been up and down all year, makes me believe it might be a motivational issue more than a physical one. Offensively we need to stick with what we do best, I have no idea what we were doing in the first half with some of the plays called. People keep referring to last year this or that, well this is not last year it is this year with a different OL that is better at run blocking than it is at pass blocking, hence run the ball.


----------



## Callmedoc

Sycamore Proud said:


> I know of no schools that have 2 FG kickers on football scholarship.  Most, including ISU as I understand it, have no FG kickers on football scholarship.



I can think of at least two kickers in the past few years that were under scholly here. At least Partial.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Quabachi, you are not totally wrong. Our high school football team this year recruited the best kicker off of the men's soccer team to kick for the football team. Young man has done a fabulous job, 2-3 on FG last night.


----------



## Fridae00

Totally agree. Most kickers, Tanner included, started out playing soccer, hence the "soccer style" kicks. He just happened to play cornerback too, which is why he's not afraid to tackle, although we'd all rather see touchbacks...


----------



## Callmedoc

Quabachi said:


> I said it.  It wasn't a derogatory remark toward anyone. The reason I made the comment is that it's no secret that many schools (HS and College) that have both soccer and football teams, sometimes a soccer player is the football placekicker.
> 
> And if there is an ISU Women's soccer player who would like to be a placekicker, I'd be happy to stand in front of that team and ask them who would like to volunteer.  I didn't know there was interest on the Women's team to be an ISU placekicker.  Awesome if there is.  Get them on the field for us.  We need her.
> 
> With all that said, looking forward to Tanner getting healthy.  We need him too.



I think they were talking about the derogatory "puss" comment by I think bankshot


----------



## Fridae00

Dgreenwell3 said:


> I think they were talking about the derogatory "puss" comment by I think bankshot



Yep, that's the one I was referring to...


----------



## TreeTop

Fridae00 said:


> Yep, that's the one I was referring to...



My bad, I hadn't read through all the postings.

I'm sure I'll read it and feel the same as you.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

No one in their right mind is going to blame Tanner for this loss.  He's NOT the kicker to be upset about.  Tanner is going to be fine.  He just needs to get healthy.

Let's face it, this was a TEAM loss, and I hope it burns in their guts for two solid weeks.  We need to come out against NDSU with fire in our bellies and a serious chip on our shoulders.  We need to have more ATTITUDE!!!


----------



## goindystate

the thing that gets me is ILS tried to GIVE this game to us and we couldn't take it. When we got the ball after that fumble on the kickoff I could not believe we couldn't punch it in for the go ahead TD. We were on the 13 yard line?! 

And I just watched that first series again, those 3 dropped passes were KILLER, 2 of them were sure TD's! 

This was a game we needed, and should have won. Very frustrating to watch this one. 

like someone said, this is gonna burn in the ISU players' guts for 2 weeks, then another very difficult game at home. 

I think we need 8 wins to make playoffs, so need to win the next 3 for sure.


----------



## bent20

Seems like we're trying to go deep too much. I'm not just talking about this game either. Anyone else think so? We have guys running 20 and 30 yards when we need 10. Meanwhile, Fouch is standing back there forever.

What ultimately cost us today was the turnover on 3rd and 1 play action that set up the Illinois State score and our failing to take advantage when Illinois State turned it over late. 

I give credit to Illinois State. They do have a very good defense. We needed to do a better job of executing today.

Also didn't get the formation with Glass at QB on the second series. I get that it was a different look, but what I don't get is that we never saw it again. Two plays and it was gone.


----------



## bent20

Also, first time I've ever been to three games in a row. It's been fun. Go Sycamores!


----------



## IndianaState45

Doesn't it seem like most of the o-line hurries, sacks, and pressure comes from one spot? It sure seems like it to me. We're lucky Ronnie hasn't been beat up worse. I know the one kid s a freshman who has ad a bad run with nagging injuries...bu the guy who plays when he's down really worries me.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamore Proud said:


> I know of no schools that have 2 FG kickers on football scholarship. Most, including ISU as I understand it, have no FG kickers on football scholarship.


ND has 3. David Ruffer, Nick Tausch and Kyle Brinzda. Exception to the rule, but many schools are keeping 2 now but spacing them out so one is always an upperclassman. A lot of times the 2nd scholarship guy can also punt like at Ohio State.


----------



## bent20

Another note. For as much as people talk about having stands on both sides of the stadium, what Illinois State has isn't much. There were a few spots (on the visitor's side) where the wood had rotted to the point where a heavier person might soon fall through. Did like the overall look of the stadium though.

And Illinois State didn't have the most impressive crowd and they're winning this season.


----------



## niklz62

I cant recall us running 1 play action pass today, its possible i missed it.

as far as the missed fg in the 4th qtr, had he got the distance i wasnt sure if he could make it, he was left hash kicking into a right to left wind.  it was not a gimme.


----------



## niklz62

bent20 said:


> Another note. For as much as people talk about having stands on both sides of the stadium, what Illinois State has isn't much. There were a few spots (on the visitor's side) where the wood had rotted to the point where a heavier person might soon fall through. Did like the overall look of the stadium though.
> 
> And Illinois State didn't have the most impressive crowd and they're winning this season.



i was one of those heavier people that really didnt want to be the guy that got new bleachers built.  I never realized those were wooden.  they sucked real bad.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> I cant recall us running 1 play action pass today, its possible i missed it.
> 
> as far as the missed fg in the 4th qtr, had he got the distance i wasnt sure if he could make it, he was left hash kicking into a right to left wind. it was not a gimme.


I think the one play where Fouch got rocked and fumbled on 3rd and 1 was play action, but I could be wrong. My issue with our play action is it always ends up being a deep pass. We've got to work intermediate and quick outs into our passing game. This is the same thing we've been talking about for a couple weeks now and we all saw coming -- Bell was just able to save us from defeat with his long runs. Today the Redbirds made the obvious, glaringly obvious.


----------



## Callmedoc

Jason Svoboda said:


> I think the one play where Fouch got rocked and fumbled on 3rd and 1 was play action, but I could be wrong. My issue with our play action is it always ends up being a deep pass. We've got to work intermediate and quick outs into our passing game. This is the same thing we've been talking about for a couple weeks now and we all saw coming -- Bell was just able to save us from defeat with his long runs. Today the Redbirds made the obvious, glaringly obvious.



What happened to the playaction passes to lough? He is a really good receiver..,


----------



## bent20

At one point, Illinois State was looking at about 1st and 20 from the 25. Two pass plays = TD. Later, we're in the same situation. Second down, long ball to the endzone, incomplete. Done.


----------



## bent20

Another note from the game. You know how many Indiana State fans wear Colts gear as a substitute at Sycamore games. Found it interesting that a large majority of the Illinois State crowd had St. Louis Cardinals gear on. I think it would be cooler to wear Indiana State gear as a blue substitute to a Colts game myself.


----------



## Callmedoc

bent20 said:


> Another note from the game. You know how many Indiana State fans wear Colts gear as a substitute at Sycamore games. Found it interesting that a large majority of the Illinois State crowd had St. Louis Cardinals gear on. I think it would be cooler to wear Indiana State gear as a blue substitute to a Colts game myself.



Haha I Just did that the other day myself...


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Jason Svoboda said:


> ND has 3. David Ruffer, Nick Tausch and Kyle Brinzda. Exception to the rule, but many schools are keeping 2 now but spacing them out so one is always an upperclassman. A lot of times the 2nd scholarship guy can also punt like at Ohio State.



I should have worded it differently and included just FCS schools.  There may be some in FCS that do, but I'm not aware of them.


----------



## TreeTop

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Haha I Just did that the other day myself...



The last Colts game I went to, I did the same thing, wore my blue ISU sweatshirt.

:wordyo:


----------



## Callmedoc

Sycamore Proud said:


> I should have worded it differently and included just FCS schools.  There may be some in FCS that do, but I'm not aware of them.



Pretty sure at least tanner is on scholly...


----------



## newsycamoredad

Sycamore Proud said:


> I should have worded it differently and included just FCS schools.  There may be some in FCS that do, but I'm not aware of them.



Sooooo, I'm hearing that the kicking game is important but... not enough
for a scholarship. Are you nuts? I'm pretty sure every fcs team has a kicker on some sort of scholarship.(at least partial) 

I don't have facts or numbers. But do you really think any division I school
is going to rely completely on walk ons to handle such an important part of
the game? Field position and FGs are too important to rely on the good luck
that somebody who can kick a ball will choose your school just because they
like you. LMAO A walk on does so knowing that if they can prove themselves,
a scholarship will be in the works.

Somebody please straighten me out if I am way off here.


----------



## newsycamoredad

Now, back to the issues that I saw yesterday. Too many dropped passes,
broken coverage, missed blocks, and about a million yards in penalties.

Penalties were a real killer.


----------



## Kickingfan

newsycamoredad said:


> Sooooo, I'm hearing that the kicking game is important but... not enough
> for a scholarship. Are you nuts? I'm pretty sure every fcs team has a kicker on some sort of scholarship.(at least partial)
> 
> I don't have facts or numbers. But do you really think any division I school
> is going to rely completely on walk ons to handle such an important part of
> the game? Field position and FGs are too important to rely on the good luck
> that somebody who can kick a ball will choose your school just because they
> like you. LMAO A walk on does so knowing that if they can prove themselves,
> a scholarship will be in the works.
> 
> Somebody please straighten me out if I am way off here.



Cory was a walk-on.  I believe he proved himself and stayed for the team, not because he was on scholarship but because he wanted to be there.  Of course, that didn't turn out so well.


----------



## IndianaState45

I think we had two partial scholarship kickers. One for punts and one for everything else. Not 100% sure on that. BigBlue... What do you recall?


----------



## Kickingfan

IndianaState45 said:


> I think we had two partial scholarship kickers. One for punts and one for everything else. Not 100% sure on that. BigBlue... What do you recall?



I believe you might be off there a little.  But I do believe your starter (on any position) should be your scholly guy if anyone is.  Or at least, in my limited mind, I think that makes sense.  Especially when your starter continued to outperform everyone brought in, even previous starters (and scholly guys).


----------



## Kickingfan

Kickingfan said:


> I believe you might be off there a little.  But I do believe your starter (on any position) should be your scholly guy if anyone is.  Or at least, in my limited mind, I think that makes sense.  Especially when your starter continued to outperform everyone brought in, even previous starters (and scholly guys).



But don't get me wrong, that is NOT the reason Cory left, it was so much more than that.  But it didn't help.


----------



## newsycamoredad

Kickingfan said:


> Cory was a walk-on.  I believe he proved himself and *stayed for the team*, not because he was on scholarship but because he *wanted to be there*.  Of course, that didn't turn out so well.



Really?  :naughty: :talktohand:

Cory left and this discussion has happened and been deleted.
I don't see the need to re-hash this. It won't be good for you,
Cory, or the team.


----------



## Callmedoc

newsycamoredad said:


> Really?  :naughty: :talktohand:
> 
> Cory left and this discussion has happened and been deleted.
> I don't see the need to re-hash this. It won't be good for you,
> Cory, or the team.



The conversation wasn't deleted it was locked and moved due to some comments that were a little out of line. 
Kickingfan has always been a classy poster and she is welcome here.


----------



## newsycamoredad

Dgreenwell3 said:


> The conversation wasn't deleted it was locked and moved due to some comments that were a little out of line.
> Kickingfan has always been a classy poster and she is welcome here.



Nothing against kickingfan. I just thought this was put to rest.

Where was the old thread moved to?


----------



## Callmedoc

newsycamoredad said:


> Nothing against kickingfan. I just thought this was put to rest.
> 
> Where was the old thread moved to?



Administrational area. I don't think kickingfan was going out of her way to bring it up just clearing the air after others made comments...


----------



## SycamoreSage

*Obaseki - An Amazing Stat*

On another topic . . . though Ben Obaseki was a defensive force at times during yesterday's game, the statistics reflect that, after being credited with a record 22 tackles last weekend, he had 0 this week!


----------



## SycamoreSage

*Obaseki - An Amazing Stat*

On another topic . . . though Ben Obaseki was a defensive force at times during yesterday's game, the statistics reflect that, after being credited with a record 22 tackles last weekend, he had 0 this week!


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreSage said:


> On another topic . . . though Ben Obaseki was a defensive force at times during yesterday's game, the statistics reflect that, after being credited with a record 22 tackles last weekend, he had 0 this week!



That will happen to the best defensive linemen because they draw alot of attention...


----------



## RollTrees1829

DGreenwell3 please check your private messages


----------



## Sycamores23

Kickingfan said:


> Cory was a walk-on.  I believe he proved himself and stayed for the team, not because he was on scholarship but because he wanted to be there.  Of course, that didn't turn out so well.



Corey was on a partial scholarship.


----------



## IndianaState45

I'd love to see Sheldon come back and kick some XP's....come on Brent the trees need you. He's actually really good at the XP's and short field goals.


----------



## jno2879

Kickingfan said:


> I believe you might be off there a little.  But I do believe your starter (on any position) should be your scholly guy if anyone is.  Or at least, in my limited mind, I think that makes sense.  Especially when your starter continued to outperform everyone brought in, even previous starters (and scholly guys).



I honestly dont understand why you feel the need to keep coming on here and rehashing this, your'e son QUIT on HIS team just leave it alone!!!


----------



## Callmedoc

jno2879 said:


> I honestly dont understand why you feel the need to keep coming on here and rehashing this, your'e son QUIT on HIS team just leave it alone!!!



Come on people; chill pill. I know we lost yesterday but kickingfan has been very civil on here so maybe cut some slack.


----------



## TreeTop

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Come on people; chill pill. I know we lost yesterday but kickingfan has been very civil on here so maybe cut some slack.



Agreed.

And it's not the first time a team (in any sport) has been short-staffed.  It's just part of the adversity we must overcome this season.

If I remember correctly, there was a team that lost some starters due to injury in early 2011, that team had to rely on some freshman and role players to get the job done and then that team went on to play Syracuse in Cleveland in March.

Injury, player leaving a team, player being suspended, player ineligible for academic reasons.....no matter the reason, sometimes these things happen, and a team deals with it the best they can.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

I was wrong; I admit my ignorance.  I apologize for any hurt that resulted from my ignorance and the posts caused by it.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

newsycamoredad said:


> Sooooo, I'm hearing that the kicking game is important but... not enough
> for a scholarship. Are you nuts? I'm pretty sure every fcs team has a kicker on some sort of scholarship.(at least partial)
> 
> I don't have facts or numbers. But do you really think any division I school
> is going to rely completely on walk ons to handle such an important part of
> the game? Field position and FGs are too important to rely on the good luck
> that somebody who can kick a ball will choose your school just because they
> like you. LMAO A walk on does so knowing that if they can prove themselves,
> a scholarship will be in the works.
> 
> Somebody please straighten me out if I am way off here.



We have a kicker on scholly, he is injured. Go back a few pages and you will see where people were saying we should have more than one kicker on the roster. I do not know of a school in our conference or even our classification that has two scholly kickers on roster. If you want to have one scholly and a walk-on, fine with me but I do not think the walk on will stick around. Some teams would rely on their punter to fill in as an emergency back up kicker, but we actually had no punter to start the year. Yes we need to recruit a scholly punter and since all 63 scholarships are now being funded that should be possible, the bottom line is that this program is still in a building stage.


----------



## bent20

The Illinois State fans sitting around us almost felt bad for the Sycamores when I explained our kicking situation. Don't think they really believed how bad it was until the missed field goal late.


----------



## Kickingfan

jno2879 said:


> I honestly dont understand why you feel the need to keep coming on here and rehashing this, your'e son QUIT on HIS team just leave it alone!!!



Ouch.    And yes, Cory was given a partial right before the Penn State game, he had to BEG for it because someone else quit the team and whoever that was had one.  And coach did NOT like that ONE bit. And Cory was chased off this team, think whatever you want to.  We have paid for every bit of his school including this semester.  Two months of a little stipend....and that was it.  Fair, I think not but then again, he was JUST the kicker....not really part of the team.  Your starter for TWO years!!  Your second highest scorer last year and this year until he left.  Now that is my FINAL say!! 

Kicking Fan out.  Have a good rest of the season, best wishes.  My advise.....go for two!


----------



## Kickingfan

Kickingfan said:


> Ouch.    And yes, Cory was given a partial right before the Penn State game, he had to BEG for it because someone else quit the team and whoever that was had one.  And coach did NOT like that ONE bit. And Cory was chased off this team, think whatever you want to.  We have paid for every bit of his school including this semester.  Two months of a little stipend....and that was it.  Fair, I think not but then again, he was JUST the kicker....not really part of the team.  Your starter for TWO years!!  Your second highest scorer last year and this year until he left.  Now that is my FINAL say!!
> 
> Kicking Fan out.  Have a good rest of the season, best wishes.  My advise.....go for two!



And I just have to say one more thing....as a mother my heart broke through all of this.  I certainly never expected things to end this way.  To those of you that THINK you know so much, I say to you.....you can't even BEGIN to imagine reality in this whole situation.  And my son DID have what it took, would have been better and better ALL through his career and you would have been PROUD to have had him as a Sycamore!!  Some here just love to tear people apart, and I am seeing it now on other players.  It's just crazy.  For those of you young enough to think you are better.....go try out for this team for crying out loud.  For those of you past those days, watch the game....know there isn't a kid out there TRYING to mess up....and then realize Indiana State is NOT the best team in the country therefore the BEST kids in the country are NOT killing themselves to get on this team.  Take the team you are able to get, be proud of the time and work they are putting into it....celebrate their wins and forgive their losses....and love them for the credit they deserve!!!  Geez.....some people!!!   And think whatever you want, Cory does NOT deserve one bad comment about him on here....give me whatever you think you need to....I am by far old enough to take it....but leave my son alone.....he WAS the best you had so far and he worked hard for it!!!  He outkicked everyone (4 different kickers including your previous starter) that was sent before him his WHOLE time there!!  And he had two more years to get even better!!  Now I really am done!!!


----------



## IndianaState45

I get the feeling money and  had a lot to do with this whole thing. This is FCS ball. Not every Johnny and Jimmy gets a scholarship. Even if you "prove" yourself you don't always get one. I know...I played four seasons without crap given to me and I'm damn proud of it. Sure I got a handful of T-shirts and a little grub in camp, that's it financially....past that I guess I had a lot of fun, was in fantastic shape, made lifetime friends, and added ISU Football to my resume, which has helped differentiate me for jobs and graduate schools. Fair is a funny word. Look for it in any part of life and you'll likely be disappointed. Good luck to Cory. Nice kid...too bad things went the way they did.


----------



## Kickingfan

IndianaState45 said:


> I get the feeling money and  had a lot to do with this whole thing. This is FCS ball. Not every Johnny and Jimmy gets a scholarship. Even if you "prove" yourself you don't always get one. I know...I played four seasons without crap given to me and I'm damn proud of it. Sure I got a handful of T-shirts and a little grub in camp, that's it financially....past that I guess I had a lot of fun, was in fantastic shape, made lifetime friends, and added ISU Football to my resume, which has helped differentiate me for jobs and graduate schools. Fair is a funny word. Look for it in any part of life and you'll likely be disappointed. Good luck to Cory. Nice kid...too bad things went the way they did.



You got that wrong....as I said, he finally started getting a little something...was going in the right direction.  It was by far SO much more than that.  Why would he leave in the middle of a season that was going so well.....has anyone ever REALLY stopped to think of that very long....must have been something BIG....right????  Well it was!!!


----------



## IndianaState45

Interesting. Hmm apologies then. You mentioned the scholly so much it seemed to be a central issue. Now I'm really intrigued.


----------



## Callmedoc

This is getting off topic...keep on the topic of the game please.


----------



## IndianaState45

Oh Greenwell....let the people talk. ;-)


----------



## Kickingfan

Kickingfan said:


> You got that wrong....as I said, he finally started getting a little something...was going in the right direction.  It was by far SO much more than that.  Why would he leave in the middle of a season that was going so well.....has anyone ever REALLY stopped to think of that very long....must have been something BIG....right????  Well it was!!!



And now, this is all exhausting and not doing anyone any good.  I don't know if Cory would even consider coming back to help while Tanner is healing.  If coach called him and they could sit down and talk, who knows.  Will that happen?  As time goes on, it's doubtful.  Many here probably wouldn't even want to see something like that happen anyway.  I would like to think if it was a help to the team during this time, it could happen.  The team comes first in my book but who knows if anyone really even feels that Cory had a value.  And maybe now there is too much water under that bridge.  But it is out of my hands so I am wasting my time here.


----------



## Callmedoc

IndianaState45 said:


> Oh Greenwell....let the people talk. ;-)



Just doing my job lol. I just don't want to see more abrasive behavior on this thread than I have already seen. I am probably a little protective of Corey as we live about ten minutes apart and I like the kid BUT I just don't like seeing the biting at people in a personal manner. 
Best wishes to Corey and if he ends up at usi and I run into him, (I am there pretty regularly) I will be sure to talk to him.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

WOW! This whole Cory Little situation needs to stop now for it is not productive for anybody. Cory made a decision none of us need to like it, understand it or agree with it but we do need to respect it. If you are not able to do that at least you can keep your negative feelings to yourself. I am more concerned about him leaving school than I am him leaving the football team. I hope he transfers somewhere and continues his education. I wish you the best Cory and thanks for your efforts.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

SycamoreFan317 said:


> WOW! This whole Cory Little situation needs to stop now for it is not productive for anybody. Cory made a decision none of us need to like it, understand it or agree with it but we do need to respect it. If you are not able to do that at least you can keep your negative feelings to yourself. I am more concerned about him leaving school than I am him leaving the football team. I hope he transfers somewhere and continues his education. I wish you the best Cory and thanks for your efforts.



Amen!  Let's talk football.


----------



## Kickingfan

SycamoreFan317 said:


> WOW! This whole Cory Little situation needs to stop now for it is not productive for anybody. Cory made a decision none of us need to like it, understand it or agree with it but we do need to respect it. If you are not able to do that at least you can keep your negative feelings to yourself. I am more concerned about him leaving school than I am him leaving the football team. I hope he transfers somewhere and continues his education. I wish you the best Cory and thanks for your efforts.



Cory will be staying in school....just not Indiana State after this semester.  And he plans on being a cop.  Is quite excited about it.  He's in great shape (thanks to football).  He will be fine!


----------



## agrinut

Did you guys see Tim Tebow go for 2? That is a player that is exactly what his critics says he is, and exactly what his fans say he is. He defies logic.


----------



## Callmedoc

agrinut said:


> Did you guys see Tim Tebow go for 2? That is a player that is exactly what his critics says he is, and exactly what his fans say he is. He defies logic.



My mind is blown.


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreFan317 said:


> WOW! This whole Cory Little situation needs to stop now for it is not productive for anybody. Cory made a decision none of us need to like it, understand it or agree with it but we do need to respect it. If you are not able to do that at least you can keep your negative feelings to yourself. I am more concerned about him leaving school than I am him leaving the football team. I hope he transfers somewhere and continues his education. I wish you the best Cory and thanks for your efforts.



Thank you for saying that: for some reason the words escaped me.


----------



## bent20

Let's go over to the new NFL forum to talk about the NFL. http://www.armchairqb.net/


----------

